# Cory swimming in spirals and disoriented



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

I have it bagged and acclimating to the other tank now. Looking closely, I can't see any signs of disease or illness. Maybe a little pale in color compared to the others but that's understandable given the circumstances.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

That is normal behavior for Cory's. Mine freak-out all the time. And I think its because they are nocturnal and get spooked by the other fish during the day time. I could be wrong, but Cory's freak out a lot.

And could be pale now because he is stressed on being moved.


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

Mine may hide somewhat while the lights are on, but they never spin out of control and hit objects then come to a stop, sometimes upside down. Or lie on its side for several minutes. until it wanders aimlesslee again.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Mine every once in a while do freak out and hit objects, and then just stop. But going upside down and laying on his side is concerning, I hope he is ok.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I have had this issue with other fish, but never owned cories...

The other fish had swim bladder disease. Google it and see if the description fits what your cory is doing.

I do really hope that is is just 'Crazy Cory Syndrome' that Nue is describing above 

Good Luck!


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

Sounds like a swim bladder issue to me. I'll try fasting to see if that helps since that is a common recommendation. I'll post here as things progress.

Thanks Nue & EntoCraig.


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

Well -- not just a freaked out fish. It was dead by this afternoon. No obvious signs of disease. I'll check water parameters as soon as I get 20 minutes...


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Co2?


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

Shouldn't be -- I'm not running any. Low tech tank.


----------



## Gordon C. Snelling (Jun 20, 2007)

In my experience when Corys begin this behavior they are done for. I have yet to figure out just what the cause is though.


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

Very strange. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. From what I understand it is or can be caused by multiple things. Most are generally serious like a virus or a bacteria infection inside the body.


----------



## mylittlefish (Oct 5, 2010)

Give them some shrimp pellets......... mine love shrimp pellets.....

If they ar attracted to good eats, then thay may be fine.


----------

